# Bellamy vs Arlong



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 7, 2013)

Location: A valley. No water around and nothing for Bellamy to bounce off.

Scenario 2: Marineford. Buildings for Bellamy to use his springs and water for Arlong.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 7, 2013)

Saw this matchup coming from a mile away 

Firstly, I do think you need state if Arlong is able to use his Kiribachi.  

As for the matchup itself, I do think Arlong wins this regardless. He pushed Luffy much more than Bellamy ever did.


----------



## Language of Life (Jan 7, 2013)

I see Bellamy winning with his far superior speed and mobility in both scenarios. He took down cricket and the monkey Duo by using his spring DF on flat ground with nothing to bounce off of, and although it would take more hits to put down Arlong, i see Bellamy managing the win mid-high difficulty on an open field, and low-mid difficulty in marineford.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 7, 2013)

Well Luffy has had much more experience since that time. Jaya Luffy would one shot Arlong no doubt.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 7, 2013)

It would be a hard battle. I mean, at the start of the battle against Arlong, he too several hits in a row and sustained only minor injuries for it. Even with all the growing Luffy did, I think the fact that he one-shotted Bellamy means Arlong is more durable. I think Bellamy would probably win at Mocktown, but...I really don't know who would win this. Good fight.


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 7, 2013)

When Luffy got deadly serious his physical strength far eclipsed Arlong. Remember when he went into Nami's room and found the blood stained pen? Arlong put kiribachi beside Luffy's head and when he tried to move it from Luffy's grasp it didn't budge an inch. That's the deadly seriousness, from a stronger Luffy, that Bellamy was up against.

Arlong would have had a fist impression in his head just the same as Bellamy did.

Anyway, going with Bellamy. His fruit gives him a heck of a lot of striking power and speed to match. Not to mention that he's perfectly aware of where he is while bouncing around. Arlong, on the other hand, has Shark ON Darts as his fastest speed and comparing it to Bellamy's reactions and speed, well frankly it definitely doesn't seem to hold up. plus we saw Bellamy go against other big names besides the Straw Hats. The 42 M Roshio (though we didn't see the whole fight we did see that he was defeated and by the way the towns people talked about it it was a clear victory for Bellamy) and then he fought the Saruyama Alliance. Sure, he had the help of his crew but his powers wreaked absolute havoc.


----------



## Harard (Jan 7, 2013)

Bellamy wins both scenarios.


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2013)

Bellamy  no diff both scnearios. 

Read Pacifista's post for crying out loud. He's one of the best in the OP section. 

The only people saying Arlong will win are the hardcore wankers.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 7, 2013)

@Pacifista: good points, I'm inclined to agree with you for the first scenario. In the second scenario however, location is of utmost importance. I doubt Arlong would be willing to leave the water, once he knows what Bellamy can do. What then?

By the way, the fight with Roshio took like ten seconds. Bellamy stabbed him, bunted him over the head with a glass of alcohol, then set the alcohol on fire as he pushed Roshi out the window.


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 7, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> @Pacifista: good points, I'm inclined to agree with you for the first scenario. In the second scenario however, location is of utmost importance. I doubt Arlong would be willing to leave the water, once he knows what Bellamy can do. What then?



I don't agree. Arlong was more than willing to fight Luffy on the ground and just jumped back in the water in order to make Shark ON Darts a bit more dangerous. Luffy would never jump in the water the same as any other Devil Fruit user would avoid it (unless they have some type of power to avoid immediately drowning).


> By the way, the fight with Roshio took like ten seconds. Bellamy stabbed him, bunted him over the head with a glass of alcohol, then set the alcohol on fire as he pushed Roshi out the window.



That was just the beginning of the fight. Bellamy finished him off with Spring Hopper which was our first hint at his power since the entire area was full of holes.


----------



## ogochukwu (Jan 7, 2013)

I go with arlong for †ђξ first scenario being that he can tank me and has A̶̲̥̅ deadly weapon but Bellamy  take †ђξ second scenario mid diff


----------



## Jabba (Jan 7, 2013)

Water for Arlong? Can I take that as "Arlong jumping into the water"?


----------



## JustSumGuy (Jan 7, 2013)

Bellamy. It's not like him being one shotted by Luffy makes him that weak. Like Pacifista said, when Luffy is pissed his strength seems to go up.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 7, 2013)

Pacifista said:


> I don't agree. Arlong was more than willing to fight Luffy on the ground and just jumped back in the water in order to make Shark ON Darts a bit more dangerous. Luffy would never jump in the water the same as any other Devil Fruit user would avoid it (unless they have some type of power to avoid immediately drowning).


Good point; Bellamy should win both.


> That was just the beginning of the fight. Bellamy finished him off with Spring Hopper which was our first hint at his power since the entire area was full of holes.


Ah, right; forgot about that.


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2013)

Arlong can't be in the water for ever. It's a fan-made match-up for Christ's sake. 

With all the buildings in MF, Bellamy will 1HKO Arlong.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 7, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Good point; Bellamy should win both.
> 
> Ah, right; forgot about that.


First person on this site that doesn't exacerbate arguments but admits when someone brings up a good point. 

OT: Could Arlong time one Bellamy's bouncing?


----------



## Language of Life (Jan 7, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> First person on this site that doesn't exacerbate arguments but admits when someone brings up a good point.
> 
> OT: Could Arlong time one Bellamy's bouncing?



Im not quite sure i understand the question. Could you maybe rephrase?


----------



## Dark (Jan 8, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> Well Luffy has had much more experience since that time. Jaya Luffy would one shot Arlong no doubt.



This. 

Bellamy wins easily.


----------

